# Flying with some Dirty Blondes



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Full Moon with some Dirty Blondes*

sick pix Sam
as always u da man...
what kind of fly set up is that?


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow as always great pics, i wish i could fish as much as you do and it was a burden to catch redfish all day


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

That last one is a fatty. How do you like that TFO reel?

Elie


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Awesome Sam! At first when you said dirty blonde I thought you were talking about me... ;D


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Sweet! To calm, To many fish and no other boats, I hope to suffer those condition one day. ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats! Those are some sweet reds on fly.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Sam, glad you broke the ice on fly, congrats for sure.  Now we expect to see a lot more of the same.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

This photo should be an ECC ad! LOOK HOW SKINNY THAT WATER IS!?!!?!! one1! Wow.


----------

